# Riteway Boiler



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

OK, I'm probably jumping the gun here, but since I have a lot of free time at the moment (I'm sitting in hospital indefinately waiting to deliver a preemie) I thought I'd ask some questions.

DH just called and said we were given a Riteway boiler. I do not know to much about it yet, like model, but I was told it is about 20 years old and was used in the basement and has not been used for a few years but worked well until the owner got tired of dealing with wood. DH says it looks mint.

I would like to put it in a shed outside, run the water to the house and then use a heat exchanger to use the duct work we already have to distibute the heat. Is this viable and are their any good resources, etc to accomplish this? Worst comes to worse we could sell it for scrap I guess, but that would be a shame.

Thanks
Dianne


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've heard of this being done but don't underestimate the cost of those underground pipes. I had the second length of ecoflex when I found this version TSP. 
http://www.pinnaclesupply.com/products.html
It's much cheaper. You'll need a heater core, a pump, throttling valves, a make up water line and bypass, and a de-airator (has a better name but I'm running 18 hour days) an expansion tank, glycol (likely) and to boiler safeties checked and serviced. You'll probably have to hire the final set up of the heater core (It's not just like a truck rad) it needs a set delta T to gan a particular temperature rise. Not rocket science but not to be dismissed either. No heating system is put in for spare change so get your costs inline. Good luck with the premmie delivery!


----------

